# Sick deer...



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

This deer showed up about a month ago. I have seen her in my field several times. She is thin. The tissue around her eyes are swollen horribly. Looks like two huge doughnuts shoved under the hide. A lot of time when she breathes she stands there open mouthed and pants. Thoughts?



















The picture quality stinks because I was taking the pic with my cell phone through the spotting scope! This weekend I will put out a trail cam to see if I can get a better picture.


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks very sick. Is it young, hard to tell from the pics


----------

